# DOH, the P's ate all of the goldfish!



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, I left for Wyoming for Thanksgiving and left my pal instructions to feed the P's a fish fillet, tilpia I think it was called, they like it alot so I get it for them, ANYWAYS.....I had 14 goldfish in the big tank and 6 in the 25 gallon.

I had gotton attached to a few of the goldfish (Yes, you can make fun of me now) and put em in the 25 gal.

The P's didn't eat but a couple of the gold fish but they (goldfish) were looking weak and ill, so naturally the P's eat them first.

Well I came back from vacation and ALL of the 14 goldfish were gone!

Don't know why I got attached to the little fellas. Also since the fillets my pal fed them were fully eatan I am wondering how they ate ALL of that food?

14 medium sized goldfish and 3 fish fillets in 5 days.

these are four 3-5" reds with one 6" red.

Didn't think they would eat ALL that. Guess they knew it was Thanksgiving eh?

Well Now my tank is really empty looking. I wanna put some other fishes in but. When I leave for Xmas they will probably be eaten heheheh. What a silly paradigm I have put myself in.

Oh, The P's bellies are WAAAAY red now. probably double. I guess goldfish are good for color eh?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

the p's eat until they explode, they are just to that food doesnt appear to often so they eat until they explode when they get food... not to strange that they ate all of the goldfishes...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe your temp is too high so your Ps get hungry faster...nothing to worry about anyway...














!


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeh, the temp was 80 degrees while I was gone. Not sure how I tried to set it at 78.

But They are really round now :-D.

I'll post pics later tonight.

THey are plump hehehe.

Still want to have some other fish in with em for variation so maybe I'll get some neon tetras. Neon tetras are natural right? They aren't like the color injected fish are they?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Are you going to put the neon's with the P's ? I've tried that and they will live for
a little while but ... they end up getting eaten!!!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

AHA sorry for yur loss..
but yea its ok atleast u got some hungry eaters


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Vampor said:


> the p's eat until they explode, they are just to that food doesnt appear to often so they eat until they explode when they get food... not to strange that they ate all of the goldfishes...


 Very true.. most fish do eat as much as they can, till they explode.  Not actually explode, but eat enough to get sick and die from it. Its been recorded.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and people say reds arent killers
nice


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

My reds have eaten two goldfish in front of me.

It was pretty much just like furgwa's feeding video.

They discombobulated (for lack of better word) the little guys and didn't leave anything.

They also eat the fillets in front of me too.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> tilpia I think


Tilapia









*Moved to feeding and nutrition*


----------



## FeTTo (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah i give my dude goldfish alot, every now and then i should say, he gets about 10 goldfish to every 30 comets (10 fish a week) i get mad hooked up so im like sure why not. my guys got mad red color now, altho lately hes not been able to finish the goldfish, he just made a mess, he ate 8 goldfish in one night, i woke up, and 4 were floatin at the top with no heads, and 4 were missin, with parts of their fins in the gravel, i was like DOH, now theres only 3 comets left, from the original 10 i put in yesterday, and strange enough, i have to small feeders(minnows) that he seemed to make friends with, they've been livin in the tank for 3 weeks now, and stil havent been eaten, very surprised


----------



## Dark Arrow (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey my guess is that your friend ate the fish fillet, tilpia and your poor P's had to eat the gold fish lol


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

hehehe thats probably what happened Dark Arrow hahaha.


----------



## FeTTo (Nov 19, 2003)

heh, anyway, i put in another 12 comets today, from some rip off lfs, who wanted 2 bucks for 12 comets, where i can get 10 comets for 50 cents from the usual store i go to, but today was our first big snow storm, so i couldnt make it all the way up there. hopefully these guys are ok, 3 are already missin after an hour of sittin in there, i was just afraid my p would take a chunk out of my pleco if he didnt get feeders


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

My p's eat atleast a large goldfish a day each (about 100 of the large Petsmart goldfish a week). Sometines they binge and I think they eat as many as 2-3 each in a day. So what you saw is not that surprising. I also feed them pellets, shrimp, and a few mice a week.

RL


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I went to the lfs and i got like 2 albino goldfish they were so cool mixed with like 2 dozen i dont no where my dad went to get these but some of them were actually cool looking to. 1 was like completly albino and so tiny. i was like poor thing. lol


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Actually if they ate too much...they will regurgitate...


----------

